# Candle Science reviews



## Soapmaker145 (Nov 15, 2015)

I realized that I posted negative comments about CS in another thread without really tabulating my results.  I was bummed about Driftwood and Carribean Teakwood.  I decided to take another, more careful look.  There are actually quite a few I'll try in a larger batch.  The results from CS are similar to FB and TCS.  All FOs were added at 5% of the batter weight without paying attention to usage rates.  I used the same mix I usually use for my testers.  Anyway, here are my reviews.   Please keep in mind that my reviews are very subjective and are based on what I smell.  I have few more that haven't finished curing yet.

All of these are past 8 weeks.

68-Cedarwood Vanilla: Light chocolate brown.  Single cedarwood note with nothing else in the background.  I don’t smell vanilla.  It is just a softer version of the EO.  I’ll use it as is or in a blend.  Strong and holding.

69-Juniper Breeze:  No discoloration.  Fresh green notes but not coniferous greens.  Unisex scent.  More generic scent.  Strong and holding.

70-Mediterranean Fig:  UR 22.05%, FP 212oF, Contains Phtalates.  Very light discoloration.  Only visible if placed next to uncolored control.  There are some pinkish streaks.  Scent fairly strong.  Smells like green fig tree leaves or the milk that runs when a branch is cut.  Doesn’t smell like the fruit.  It lacks all the sweetness. 

71-White Tea: UR 17.54 %, FP >212oF.  No discoloration.  Nice subtle light floral Tea scent.  Light but holding at 8 weeks.  Better than others.

72-Frankinsence&Myrrh: UR 8.51%.  Discolors to a light chocolate milk. Strong scent.  It smells very nice.  It’s F&M plus something more that makes it nice and balanced.  Strong scent and holding.

73-Merry Mistletoe: Light pinkish tan discoloration.  No ash.  Lost a lot of the complexity  it had OOB and when it was first poured.  Subtle green scent with some coniferous notes.  The scent is light at 8 weeks.

74-Blue Spruce: Pinkish beige, no ash.  Strong complex coniferous notes (not straight pine).  Mellowed with cure.  Strong and holding.

75-Very Vanilla: Discolored a light chocolate brown.  Scent went bye bye just like other vanillas.

76-Mango&Tangerine: Very light beige.  No ash. Smells like a generic Mango flavored tea.  The tangerine is muddled and doesn’t really come through cp.  There is something about it that doesn’t smell right to my nose.  It's possible that I don’t like it because I don’t like flavored teas.  Medium strong scent and holding.  Improved with cure.

77-Meadow: No discoloration.  Medium ash.  Smells like fresh cut grass with a hint of floral.  I would use it instead of a grass FO.  Medium strong scent and holding.

78-Mistltoe: Hint of discoloration.  There is an unpleasant dominating sharp green note that is common to mistletoe type fragrances. Very strong and Yuck.

79-Carribean Teakwood: Discolored medium beige.  Very light floral scent in a woodsy earthy background.  Would have been great if it weren’t faint.  I’m bummed about this one and the Driftwood.  I’ll probably try to do another tester adding them at heavy trace (thick pudding) with the hope of saving them.  I tried a wet test on the soap that is 1:1 mix of #79 and #84.  I can smell a hint of unidentifiable something if I stick my nose in it.  It definitely did not make it through CP.  

80-Fig Tree: UR 36.7%, FP 171oF  Very light discoloration.  Only visible if placed next to uncolored control.  There are some pinkish streaks. Similar color to Mediterranean Fig.  This one is complex floral in a base of Fig.  It is a great soap scent.  It smells soapy.  Fairly strong.  I don’t smell earthy. 

81-White Tea and Berries: UR 20%, FP>212oF, discolors to a medium beige.  The scent is some tea with sugar and fruit.  To me, it smells like somebody mixed white tea with butt naked. Medium strong scent.

82-Amber Noir:  Heavy ash.  Pinkish tan discoloration.  There is a hint of something but the scent is mostly gone at 8 weeks.  This one is out for cp.

83-Egyptian Amber: really ugly brownish beige discoloration.  Heavy ash.  Probably the best amber I’ve tested so far. It smells clean and sophisticated (not cheap) to me.  Medium strong.  It got stronger as it cured.   I would use it as is and as a blender.  Medium strong and holding. 

84-Driftwood: discolored yellowish brown.  No ash.  Faint in cp.  There is a hint of a nice complex woodsy/earthy scent that wants to come out but fails.  It is a good thing I like unscented soaps.

85-Christmas Tree:  Pinkish beige discoloration.  No ash.  Coniferous green.  Similar but softer and more well-rounded than Blue Spruce.  Between the 2, I would pick Christmas Tree. Medium strong and holding.  

86-Clean Cotton: no discoloration. No ash. Laundry scent. Meh.  Medium strong.

87-Cotton tree:  No discoloration.  No ash.  Lost some of the complexity it had when first poured.  I put this in the same category as BB’s Crisp Cotton.  I like BB’s better when I smell them side by side.  Neither is perfect.  BB’s is more floral and CS is more laundry.  I would use #87 and be happy with it if I didn’t have Crisp cotton to compare.  Medium strong and holding.

88-Dragon’s Blood: Dark tan discoloration, no ash.  I’m not sure how to describe this scent.  There is a floral element in a base of something complex.  This is my first Dragon’s blood. I may test few more before deciding on one.  Medium strong and holding.

89-Coriander & Tonka: Yellowish dark beige discoloration.  No ash. No coriander.  I like what is left after full cure.  This FO definitely improved with cure.  There is a hint of fruity scent in a sweet complex base that I’m not sure how to describe.  Not quite tea but similar to tea.  I don’t think it is done evolving yet.   Medium strong and holding.

90-Brown Sugar & Fig: Hint of discoloration. No ash.  I don’t smell fig or brown sugar.  I smell something generic sweet and mostly uninteresting to me.  Medium strong and holding.

91-English Garden: No discoloration. Slight ash.  Unisex clean scent.  Light floral in a green grass base.  To me, it is a better substitute for green grass FOs.  It smells soapy in a generic commercial kind of way. I like it.  Medium strong and holding.

92-Day at the Spa: Light beige discoloration.  Hint of ash. I wouldn’t call it spa-like scent.  Heavy on the lemongrass but softer than cheap lemongrass scent.  I like it better in the cp tester than in the HP shaving soap.  It was just a bit too harsh in HP at 1/3rd the usage rate.  Strong in cp and holding. 

93-Macintosh Apple: No discoloration. Heavy ash.  Nice green apple scent.  Single note with nothing in the background.  I would use it as is or to blend.  Strong and holding.

94-Oakmoss & Amber: Mauvish tan, uneven discoloration.  This one is a lovely well-blended mix of amber and Oakmoss.  You can smell both.  Some days, it smells more generic.  On others, I would wear it as perfume if I wore perfume.  I’m not sure if it is me or the scent is still morphing.  I’ll test it and the Egyptian amber in a larger batch despite the discolorations.


----------



## Dana89 (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you! I order some soap stuff from Amazon when I only want a few things and don't want to pay shipping. I see CS scents there all the time, but most of the reviews are like "great scent" or "good throw", there is not many soapers doing reviews on them. I think I will bookmark this page so I will know  what to order. THanks!!!!!


----------



## quiltertoo (Nov 15, 2015)

Soapmaker, Thank you for the reviews.I really like CS . I have had good results with most of them. Unfortunately most of their reviews are for candles so I'm taking a chance when I order a new one. You have tested several that I have not used and I appreciate you for taking the time to test and then write out the results.  Their Oakmoss and Amber is my favorite scent.

Mary Lou


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 15, 2015)

I was going to poke you and ask you to post this too! 

What of these would you do an order from Candle Science without any promos running to have? I'm guessing Oakmoss, Meadow, and Christmas three for three...


----------



## CTAnton (Nov 15, 2015)

Soapmaker, many thanks for your reviews!


----------



## dibbles (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you for doing these reviews. It is so helpful.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you! I also really do like the Oak Moss & Amber. There are a few others that I really like, the Peach Nectar, Lavender, Peppermint & Eucalyptus. The discoloration on the Oak Moss & Amber is much less with gold, or earth tone colors, light green was not so good. I tested the Fig Tree, and want to buy that in my next order.They do two sales a year with 1 ounce sizes for .99 cents.


----------



## luebella (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm in love with their Oakmoss and amber! Fig tree is a great soap scent


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Nov 15, 2015)

You are all welcome.  I rushed doing these reviews because starting Monday I'll have less time to write reviews or make soaps.  

I already ordered White Tea, F&M and Cedarwood Vanilla before I even had a chance to carefully look at all of my samplers.  The cost of shipping becomes a consideration when only ordering few FOs.  I'll be ordering all the ones I'm interested in in the next round.

I will be getting the Egyptian Amber, Oakmoss and Amber, Macintosh apple (for blending, replaced Red Apple from BB for me), Fig Tree and probably Coriander & Tonka and A Day at The Spa.   I have a number of christmassy green scents that I have to compare side by side to decide which one I want to buy.  Christmas Tree is on the list.  Same for grassy scents with Meadow and English Garden being on that list.  I already made a batch of Christmas Forest from BB for holiday gifts.  I have time to decide.  The one I really wanted is FB's Victorian Christmas which is out.

Fig Tree lost some of the complexity it had OOB but I still like it.  White Tea is very subtle and light but that is good enough for me.  If anybody tried Carribean Teakwood and Driftwood, please share your experience.

I just figured out that if a scent is gone by 2 or 3 months, it won't be coming back.  I don't have to hold on to the soap for a year.  I can use the soap and free up precious space.  I'm already looking for my next victims.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 15, 2015)

Soapmaker145 Driftwood went through many changes during curing, at first it smelled like old hay. It cured with the scent a little better, but I couldn't get past the colored lather. Brown soap is OK if it smells really great, but this wasn't one I want to use again, and I have a big bottle. I have a friend that loves the fragrance, and I will probably give it to her for her oil burner.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Nov 15, 2015)

Olive, thanks for the information.  I checked my mixed Teakwood/Driftwood soap and it lathers white but has yellow water.  I checked the Driftwood and Teakwood samplers and both have yellow water, not as bright as FB's American Cream but unmistakably yellow.  I suspect anything with amber will have discolored water.  I checked CS Egyptian Amber and BB's Amber.  Both discolored the water, yellow and dirty beige respectively.  All of these are out.  The surprise is that some of these soaps weren't even all that dark.  

I guess it's time to add a white bowl test for all the FO's regardless of discoloration.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 22, 2015)

Just to clarify: This IS candle science . com (without spaces), correct? I can't find on their site anything about which FO are safe for soaps and useage rates...am I nuts or is it the wrong site?


----------



## luebella (Nov 22, 2015)

https://www.candlescience.com/fragrance/very-vanilla-fragrance-oil   look under usage. Says candles/bath and body.  Some say candles only


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 22, 2015)

Ok, so it's FO by FO. Alrighty sites, lets get together and do a "skin safe" category to cater to the lazy soapmakers........errrr me . Thanks for the help


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Jan 8, 2016)

This is an update to the Frankincense& Myrrh:  I made a larger batch in small individual molds.  It discolored unevenly, some a very dark brown.  The main problem is the colored lather (light beige) and colored water (dark beige).  The scent is very nice but the discoloration ruins it.  I'm back looking for an F&M FO.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 8, 2016)

Soapmaker145 said:


> I realized that I posted negative comments about CS in another thread without really tabulating my results.  I was bummed about Driftwood and Carribean Teakwood.  I decided to take another, more careful look.  There are actually quite a few I'll try in a larger batch.  The results from CS are similar to FB and TCS.  All FOs were added at 5% of the batter weight without paying attention to usage rates.  I used the same mix I usually use for my testers.  Anyway, here are my reviews.   Please keep in mind that my reviews are very subjective and are based on what I smell.  I have few more that haven't finished curing yet.
> 
> All of these are past 8 weeks.
> 88-Dragon’s Blood: Dark tan discoloration, no ash.  I’m not sure how to describe this scent.  There is a floral element in a base of something complex.  This is my first Dragon’s blood. I may test few more before deciding on one.  Medium strong and holding.


Dragon's Blood should be very strong and hold forever. It is a very complex fragrance that men love. This is my biggest selling soap. If you want a fantastic DB Pure Fragrance Oils carries the best I have found other than the one I had made for me. My DB was based on theirs, but is a bit stronger and does not darken quite as much. For over the counter DB you won't go wrong with it and I have tried most DB's other than the one from Candle Science.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Jan 8, 2016)

cmzaha said:


> Dragon's Blood should be very strong and hold forever. It is a very complex fragrance that men love. This is my biggest selling soap. If you want a fantastic DB Pure Fragrance Oils carries the best I have found other than the one I had made for me. My DB was based on theirs, but is a bit stronger and does not darken quite as much. For over the counter DB you won't go wrong with it and I have tried most DB's other than the one from Candle Science.



Thank you for the advice.  I'll add it to the list of Pure Fragrance Oils to test and skip the rest of DBs.  My list of FOs from CS is dwindling fast.  Sad to say, I probably won't be buying from them often.  The ones I liked the most have dark lather and dirty water.


----------



## Desdemona65 (Sep 15, 2016)

I have Mediterranean Fig and I think it smells sweet, but kind of tart, I guess.  I also like Oakmoss & Amber and the only discoloration I've read about with either of these two in cold process soap is a bit of tan with O & A.  But some reviews say there is no discoloration. Are you not-gelling any of the soaps?  I find with discoloring ones that gell will make them look nicer.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Sep 15, 2016)

Desdemona65 said:


> I have Mediterranean Fig and I think it smells sweet, but kind of tart, I guess.  I also like Oakmoss & Amber and the only discoloration I've read about with either of these two in cold process soap is a bit of tan with O & A.  But some reviews say there is no discoloration. Are you not-gelling any of the soaps?  I find with discoloring ones that gel will make them look nicer.



The testers were poured in a yogurt cups that hold 4 to 5 oz.  They were grouped together, piled up on top of each other and covered with towels.  Some of them gelled while others didn't.  Gelling makes soaps look nicer and they seem to last longer.

Their Fig, Fig tree, and White tea were my favorite from them.  The discoloration of the water and lather made many of their scents not good for soap.


----------



## Desdemona65 (Sep 23, 2016)

Not understanding your post very well.  There are reviews on Candle Science and Soap Scent Review Board that don't indicate much (if any) discoloration with Med Fig and Oakmoss & Amber in cold process soap.  I prefer ungelled soaps with some scents so the bars will be lighter in color.


----------

